# casse-toi, pauvre con (se casser)



## mandrilko

Hola a todos.

¿Cómo se podría traducir lo que le dijo Sarkozy a un hombre de edad y que está causando escándalo?

"Casse-toi pauvre con"

No conocía la primera parte de la expresión... ¿será algo así como "muérete" o "jódete" ?

Podría traducirse como "Jódete pobre imbécil"...??

La noticia está en yahoo por si la quieren leer de hecho.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Significa "vete" pero en argot... es algo más violento


----------



## poupounette

Hola,

Yo lo traduciría como "Lárgate, pobre imbécil"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Imbécil queda flojito ya que "con" es vulgar.

Lárgate, gilipollas.

El "pauvre" solo sirve para demostrar más desprecio.


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> "con" es vulgar.


Cada día menos...

Anoche en una peli de la tele venía en la versión española la expresión "es estúpido" y en el subtítulo en francés "c'est con". Eso no le quita violencia a la expresión, claro está, ya que oralmente son 2 sílabas (pov'-con) en vez de 4 (po-vrin-bé-cil) y por tanto más contundente.


----------



## lpfr

Creo que "gilipollas" se utiliza mucho en España, pero que no se utiliza nada en América Latina. El problema es que el equivalente depende del país. Creo que sería "boludo" para los argentinos y "pendejo" para varios países del Caribe (México y Venezuela seguro). Pero no en Perú donde no es muy insultante.
  Sería interesante de hacer la lista de equivalentes en los otros países (en otro hilo, tal vez).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour



lpfr said:


> Sería interesante de hacer la lista de equivalentes en los otros países (en otro hilo, tal vez).


Ya lo han hecho en el SE, aunque todavía no han hablado de los equivalentes de "imbécil".
Si gusta: Pírate - ¿cómo es el tono?

Pienso que sería una conversación más propia del SE .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## madrid1980

Yo lo traduciría como "Pírate gilipollas"


----------



## myrtillette

se puede traducir por "Lárgate" o "vete a tomar por culo"


----------



## poupounette

myrtillette said:


> se puede traducir por "Lárgate" o "vete a tomar por culo"


Yo, en mi humilde opinión, pondría "lárgate imbécil". "Vete a tomar por culo" me parece más "vas te faire enculer"


----------



## GavrocheSpain

Buenas tardes,

Si se tuviera que traducir "palabra por palabra" lo traduciría por "Lárgate, pobre imbécil". Pero ya que la palabra "con" (vulgar en francés) no tiene un equivalente fíable en Castellano, yo traduciría la frase de Nicolas Sarkozy por : "Lárgate, capullo" o "Lárgate, cabrón"...
Me parecen expresiones más... típicas en ese tipo de réplicas.

Gracias y un saludo,
Gavy


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

madrid1980 said:


> Yo lo traduciría como "Pírate gilipollas"


Hola,

Elpaís lo traduce también así  
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Pant.../lidera/web/elpepirtv/20080225elpepirtv_3/Tes

Personalmente no conocía la expresión pírate. 

Nos vemos


----------



## Aoyama

> Pero ya que la palabra "con" (vulgar en francés) no tiene un equivalente fíable en Castellano, yo traduciría la frase de Nicolas Sarkozy por : "Lárgate, capullo" o "Lárgate, cabrón"...


mais, si on pense que *con *est proche de *"couillon"*, on pourrait avoir quelque chose avec *cojon *...


----------



## mandrilko

Aoyama said:


> mais, si on pense que *con *est proche de *"couillon"*, on pourrait avoir quelque chose avec *cojon *...


 
En Colombia les decimos huevas a los cojones y huevones a los que tienen los cojones grandes (s. figurativo)  , lógicamente con el ánimo de ofender. La traducción colombiana a la expresión de Sarkozy podría ser "Lárgate huevón".

No sabía que "con" fuera tan fuerte...

Saludos.


----------



## GavrocheSpain

Aoyama said:


> mais, si on pense que *con *est proche de *"couillon"*, on pourrait avoir quelque chose avec *cojon *...


Certes... Seulement, je ne connais pas d'expression grammaticalement correcte en Espagnol contenant ce mot, et qui correspondrait à une traduction approximative de ce que M. Sarkozy a répondu.
De plus, "con" et "couillon", bien que proches, ne possédent pas la même éthymologie ni la même signification originale. Mais cela reste d'un domaine à part et devrait peut êre faire office d'un nouveau lien ici!

Pour finir, simplement dire que j'ai vraiment du mal a garder mon sérieux (mais j'y arrive néanmoins!) pour traiter ce sujet!


----------



## Aoyama

...mais c'est un sujet très sérieux qui occupe déjà DEUX fils bien fournis dans le forum anglais-français ...
On ne pourra pas reprocher à M.Sarkozy de ne pas œuvrer pour le rayonnement de la langue française.
J'apprends aussi le mot "huevón" ( +- = con, andouille) ...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

mandrilko said:


> La traducción colombiana a la expresión de Sarkozy podría ser "Lárgate huevón"


Tomando en cuenta el contexto, en Perú también diríamos así, creo.


----------



## Aoyama

Site instructif, qui donne notamment la traduction espagnole et argentine :
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/215296/France-Comment-traduire-casse-toi-pauvre-con.php


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola a todos,

Creo que en Cuba se diría : 

Lárgate comemierda / Piérdete comemierda (con)

Saludos


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Se podría utilizar también la expresión "piérdete" en este caso, como sinónimo de "lárgate"?


----------



## sergioxere

"Vete al carajo gilipollas"


----------



## DelaChón

Proviniendo de la boca de alguien que hablaba bien _en registre soutenu_ y teniendo en cuenta la situación en que se produjo el intercambio, yo lo traduciría en este caso como "Lárgate, desgraciado". 

Sin embargo, bien pudiera traducirse en otros casos como: "Pírate, (so) mamón/capullo/gilipollas". 

Otras traducciones son posibles, tipo "pedazo de imbécil", "tonto del culo", etc. cuando es una interjección directa y existen igualmente otras maneras ("menudo capullo", "pobre imbécil", etc.) cuando más apropiadas para referencias indirectas (por ej. "C'est un pauv' con !"). 

Recordemos que es un insulto muy común en francés y que se usa en demasiados contextos diferentes... lo cual incrementa sobremanera las posibilidades traductológicas.


----------

